# Auratus Tad with front legs!



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone!!

Yesterday, the front legs of my first tad popped out. Today, I found that they were 3 tads with front legs!

Here are some pics:










































They look fine, don't they?

Thanks!!

Junior.


----------



## 909 (Dec 10, 2010)

i like how they look they are healthy good


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You need to set them up so that they can crawl out onto land when ready. You can either put a deli cup at an angle, propped up on one side with a pencil or something. That way the deli cup is part water, part land. Or you can put them in something with a clump of sphagnum moss or something in it so they can crawl up onto that. They look good and it would be a pity to lose them to drowning.
Doug


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks!!

I've already put the deli cup in an angle so they can crawl out.

I'll keep you updated!!

Junior.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a quick update, today 2 of the 3 tads with front legs, decided it was time to leave the water and they are walking arround the tank!

I'll upload some pics tomorrow.

Junior.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

congrats Junior! Are these your first morphs ever?
Doug


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Congratz!! 
Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Good Job! They are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you manage to get any new pictures now that they are out ?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

They look healthy and happy!


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> congrats Junior! Are these your first morphs ever?
> Doug


I've already bred red eyed tree frogs, but these are my first PDFs morphs!!!



Jadenkisses said:


> Congratz!!
> Can't wait to see more pics!





Cam said:


> Did you manage to get any new pictures now that they are out ?


I'll upload some today...



WendySHall said:


> Good Job! They are absolutely beautiful!!!





chesney said:


> They look healthy and happy!


Thanks!! They are all black, hope they'll get some green in the future.

There are 10 tads more in the water, 6 next to get out of the eggs, and 8 eggs more that are developing!!!! Soon I'll need to rent an aparment just to keep the frogs!! (and the rest of my pets...)

Thank you all for the comments!!!

Junior.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all!

Just wanted to show you some of my new babys...


















They are looking great and eatting good too!

Hope you enjoyed it!!

Junior


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

The cricket at the right side of the first pic will not be eaten by these froglets, and in fact will try to predate on the frog(s) when resting. I would take out any/all crickets to be safe. Stick with the usual fair of FFs, Springtails, and small isopods. 

JBear


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

jbherpin said:


> The cricket at the right side of the first pic will not be eaten by these froglets, and in fact will try to predate on the frog(s) when resting. I would take out any/all crickets to be safe. Stick with the usual fair of FFs, Springtails, and small isopods.
> 
> JBear


I've been feeding them pinheads and ffs, that cricket has been living there since he was a pinhead, and eatting the fuit I put in the tank for the ffs to eat... Anyway, I've allready removed him.

Junior.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

JuniorSabadu said:


> I've been feeding them pinheads and ffs, that cricket has been living there since he was a pinhead, and eatting the fuit I put in the tank for the ffs to eat... Anyway, I've allready removed him.
> 
> Junior.


I know you are a skilled keeper... The cricket just looked big, and I have heard some horrible stories about cricket predation on Amphibs in general. Anyone who is relatively new may have thought this was standard food fare based on the pic, and I wanted to help... 

I hope you can see what I mean?

Keep us posted, the froglet(s) look great! Healthy and colorful! Do you use regular supps, and what kind?

Thanks!

JBear


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

jbherpin said:


> I know you are a skilled keeper... The cricket just looked big, and I have heard some horrible stories about cricket predation on Amphibs in general. Anyone who is relatively new may have thought this was standard food fare based on the pic, and I wanted to help...
> 
> I hope you can see what I mean?
> 
> ...


 Yeah, you're right, someone can get confussed!!

Thanks for your comment!! I'll try to keep you updated as the froglets keep growing.

Junior!


----------

